# newbie question about embroidery software



## playinginclay64 (Mar 1, 2008)

I am trying to find the best and least expensive ($1500 tops) embroidery software. I am not in the embroidery business as I just bought my first sewing machine with embroidery capabilities (singer futura ce250). The gal at the store keeps trying to sell me $2300 viking software, pfaff/floriani/etc software out of my price range. Being that I know nothing about any of these programs how do I compare them to say Corel Drawings x3 Professional package? I just want to find affordable complete packages to do anything I want at home on a smaller scale rather than a large business does. I apologize if I am in the wrong place...thanks.


----------



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry cannot really help here, I use pulse dg/ml and i know that is expensive...10,000 usd, from what i hear it is had to find good cheap embroidery software(oh my company bought that,not rich here!)


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

We are in the same boat. I just got a viking platinum royal 955E, they tried to sale me the same software, hell I can't get the software that came with it to work. I need to have them help me with that. I don't think you can use plain old graphic software, not sure. But I do know you have to have it, the image, digitized some how.


----------



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah you cant just use plain graphics software. The embroidery software is a vectoring program. Once the image is vectored the software then applies stitch commands to the vectored areas, which can be manipulated. Such as type of stitch, density,etc etc


----------



## Darla (Mar 21, 2007)

u will need a embroidery software you can't use corel draw or anything else for embroidery...and yep the 4d through viking is OUTRAGOUS...the


----------



## Darla (Mar 21, 2007)

SORRY---i will try and finish what i was saying now...the 3d that they used to offer you can't get anymore...there is a program called embird which is very reasonable and will take a bit to learn but that is a option....let me know or pm me if i can help further i have a designer 1 machine and the software....


----------



## manhdung_emb (Dec 23, 2007)

Wilcom is the best embroidery software.easy to use and easy to learn


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

playinginclay64 said:


> I am trying to find the best and least expensive ($1500 tops) embroidery software. I am not in the embroidery business as I just bought my first sewing machine with embroidery capabilities (singer futura ce250). The gal at the store keeps trying to sell me $2300 viking software, pfaff/floriani/etc software out of my price range. Being that I know nothing about any of these programs how do I compare them to say Corel Drawings x3 Professional package? I just want to find affordable complete packages to do anything I want at home on a smaller scale rather than a large business does. I apologize if I am in the wrong place...thanks.


so did u just buy the machine without and software? is that software their trying to sell you basic software meaning lettering and editing? if your looking for something basic you should just check out dakota collectibles. they have a alphasizer program i think they give away for free if you buy one of their design catalogs. i'm not completely sure though. i tried the software its not bad for just basic lettering.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

What I've discovered is that most of the companies who make the expensive software for commercial machines, also make a "baby" version. 

I would say it's like the difference between MicroSoft Office and MicroSoft Works, if that helps.

I have some very expensive software that I absolutely hate -- Sierra Embroidery Office V8. I bought it with my SWF 15 needle machine, and at the time just didn't really have the knowledge to compare it to others.

Recently I decided that I wanted at least a better lettering and editing program so, I start looking around. Well Pantograms Forte LE is really nice but, $2000 for just lettering & editing. 

So as I'm looking around I realize that Pantograms Fancyworks is basically Baby Forte. 

Do a search on "embroidery software" and browse around...there's a lot to choose from that isn't outrageously priced.


----------



## Kennethbeynor (Feb 14, 2008)

I personally love Drawings 4 Pro but I know that there is a version for hobbyists and small business at 699.
Should be great but I don't have that version. Creative DRAWings© - Where Creative Embroidery Magic Begins | Digitizing, Machine Embroidery, Design, Sewing, Quilting, Patterns

Good luck with your search and try before you buy,
Ken


----------



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

oh , illustrator supposedly now has a very basic digitizing plug in, if you have illustrator that might be an option....havent used it so i dont know how good it is.


----------



## emc4242 (Mar 1, 2008)

The Illustrator plug-in is from the makers of Pulse dg/ml, and it is "supposedly" way ahead of drawings...which i dislike. Embird is pretty good as well.

As with all software, a talented person can make the low level software sing, whereas a hack can own pulse,viking,sierra,embird,sierra,and the rest and still suck.

You hit on the key there with fonts. The package with the best selection of keyboard fonts(noone's TTF converter is infallible) and you are ahead of the game,.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Try embird at embird.com. They have a 30 day trial and will cost well under $1000, more like $300-$400 with all the modules. The support is on Yahoo Groups.


----------



## playinginclay64 (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks so much for your help. when i was reading the info on corel x3 professional it stated it did vectoring but i think maybe i misread it. thanks again...


----------



## playinginclay64 (Mar 1, 2008)

hello everyone...thanks a mill for all of your advice. i have one more question about this...is it embrid or embird? not sure if i'm typing it correctly. thanks again.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Official Web Site of Embird Software Authors


----------



## jtrainor56 (Sep 24, 2006)

Official Web Site of Embird Software Authors

basic starts at $129.00 usd


----------



## pickwickstitches (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm pretty well sold on Brother PEDesign 7. It's relatively easy to learn, has basic digitizing capability, and is in the "less-than-$1000" range. 

Janie


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Embird will probably be your software of choice. You will need the basic, studio, font engine, and iconizer. With those, there isn't much you won't be able to do. It is probably the easiest of all to use, does auto digitizing with vector files, converts file types, and will turn any tt font into embroidery. It also has a feature to use graphics in the background and mix embroidery with it. Digitizing is pretty easy and straight forward, but be sure to join the yahoo groups to take full advantage of it, since the people who wrote the program live in Romania or some such place They have become almost a cult among many users. Also, upgrades are usually free, although the last major upgrade did cost $30.

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## DakotaPrintArt (Dec 20, 2007)

calijimmy said:


> so did u just buy the machine without and software? is that software their trying to sell you basic software meaning lettering and editing? if your looking for something basic you should just check out dakota collectibles. they have a alphasizer program i think they give away for free if you buy one of their design catalogs. i'm not completely sure though. i tried the software its not bad for just basic lettering.


Thanks Jimmy!  If you're just looking for sizing, combining and lettering, you can't go wrong with AlphaSizer. We've also got hands-on classes all over the country where we offer specials.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I purchased Pantograms Fancyworks Studio...just got it on Friday. I can't tell you how happy I am with it, and the great service I've gotten from the vendor, AuntyMDesigns.com.

This was to replace my very expensive, very frustrating Sierra Embroidery Office V8.

The cost is $329.99. It comes with 10 digitized fonts. If you buy it from AuntyMDesigns.com, I think she throws in 2 more fonts. Type libraries are available if you need more fonts (which I did).

AuntyMDesigns also has a lesson DVD available that is well worth the low price. 

What it doesn't have, that my EO has...I don't need or want:

Fancyworks Studio can't use True Type fonts, where EO can. True Type font converters aren't all they're cracked up to be. Basically, the software is digitizing the font on the fly, so it hardly every does it to where you don't have to make several tedious adjustments.

Fancyworks Studio doesn't come with an Auto Digitizer. Another completely over rated function. I have never seen an auto digitized design that looked or sewed right.

Fancyworks Studio is just an example of a scaled down version of software developed for commercial machines that I talked about in an earlier post.

Just thought you'd like to know.


----------



## rushgraphix (Dec 12, 2007)

[email protected]

I would save my money and use this service she is great and cheap in China I bought software and paid $5000 for it what a waste
trust me send her a design and get a quote just tell her Rush Graphix, ltd reccomended her


----------



## Mrs G (Mar 14, 2008)

Embird is great and inexpensive. You can also buy a font engine add on that will allow you to do oodles of fonts. Do a search for Embird for more info.


----------



## damdesigns (May 24, 2008)

I have to agree with Binki... Embird is great software for little money. I paid $100 for the software and $100 for the digitizing plugin and works great for me. Actually has more pattern fills than most programs over $1000.00 as well as other cool stuff.


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

We have PE Design 6. Not bad for use with our PR600, but not great for the bigger machines. Came with our PR600. I use this mainly for caps, since that's what our PR600 is set up to do - all day long. Pretty good software of the "homeowner variety".

We have the BES-100 Brother digitizing software. I use it for built in font capability. We didn't buy it - it came with the machines when we bought them. It's very cryptic and hard to use - I have a couple of training CDs, but haven't had time to watch. Brother has a new version of sw out - every time I talk with someone regarding support of the older stuff, they try to sell me new stuff at approx. $2500.

We purchased Drawings X3. Not the pro version, the regular version.
No keyboard text lettering capability.
I can remove stitches, but haven't yet figured out how to insert a trim.
The printouts are great for determining sewing order. The best part about this software is that it comes with corel draw - and I use that as a stand alone package every day!

Long story short - I use all three - sometimes on just one design. And that's AFTER I get it back from the digitizer.
I haven't found one package that will do all I want - at least not at the price I can afford. I guess if I wanted to spend $50K, I'd be in good shape.  

Good luck!!!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

playinginclay64 said:


> I am trying to find the best and least expensive ($1500 tops) embroidery software. I am not in the embroidery business as I just bought my first sewing machine with embroidery capabilities (singer futura ce250). The gal at the store keeps trying to sell me $2300 viking software, pfaff/floriani/etc software out of my price range. Being that I know nothing about any of these programs how do I compare them to say Corel Drawings x3 Professional package? I just want to find affordable complete packages to do anything I want at home on a smaller scale rather than a large business does. I apologize if I am in the wrong place...thanks.


A couple of options that might work for you:
1. Artista software from Bernina. It is made for Bernina by Wilcom and is a very good program. I got it when I bought my Bernina sewing/embroidery machine. I like it much better than the TES/Compucon software I bought when I got my Barudan Elite Pro. There are several levels of the software you can buy and the first level is a good place to start if you haven't digitized before. Lettering and editing are the main things the first level does. Artista does very good keyboard lettering. I don't know the current pricing but I think it falls into your price range.
2. Pulse has a new program out called i2Embroidery. It is a monthly subscription based program that is a plug-in for Adobe Illustrator CS3. As long as you have Illustrator CS3 on your computer and an internet connection you can use i2. I signed up for the service but haven't had time to play with it much. I'm doing the training this Thursday. They offer training at the facilities or online through webinars.


----------



## Kennethbeynor (Feb 14, 2008)

playinginclay64 said:


> I am trying to find the best and least expensive ($1500 tops) embroidery software. I am not in the embroidery business as I just bought my first sewing machine with embroidery capabilities (singer futura ce250). The gal at the store keeps trying to sell me $2300 viking software, pfaff/floriani/etc software out of my price range. Being that I know nothing about any of these programs how do I compare them to say Corel Drawings x3 Professional package? I just want to find affordable complete packages to do anything I want at home on a smaller scale rather than a large business does. I apologize if I am in the wrong place...thanks.


The best option you have is DRAWings 4 Pro. This is a complete solution with excelent results! Try by your self; it is free:
DRAWstitch Technology and DRAWings embroidery software


----------



## Kennethbeynor (Feb 14, 2008)

There is a great offer here:
Singer Futura CE100 Sewing Embroidery Machine, DRAWings X4 Professional Digitizing Software, 3700 Designs, 24 Threads, 100 Needles, 108 Bobbins, Case


----------



## elaborate images (Jan 17, 2008)

There are different levels of digitizing software depending on what you are trying to do. We use Wilcom and need the ability to do custom work. Most of the shops that have a single head embroidery machine for doing stock designs and names don't have a need for that so a lettering software is fine. With digitizing software it is definitely you get what you pay for. I don't feel that any of them are intuitive. All require some form of training and even then there is an art form to digitizing that some have and others just don't.


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

We bought Embroidery I2 and so far it has been great. We have a lot of experience with Photoshop/Illustrator so not having to relearn how to manipulate base graphics or how to do a simple conversion has been a huge bonus.

While the price is a bit steep, they make it pretty palatable over the long run if you drop Hirsch an email and ask them about pricing options. When we signed up for the monthly plan, Hirsch was also offering to apply up to 12 months of the subscription cost against the cost of a stand alone license if you convert at the end of 12 months. A 10k, 20k, 30k embroidery machine isn't worth anything if you can't get designs out so spending an equal amount on the design side just doesn't seem that much of a stretch to make the most out of your investment.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

you can also try emblibrary.com for premade designs. most are $2-$8.


----------



## rushgraphix (Dec 12, 2007)

[email protected]

save your money $1.00 per thousand stitches and he's is good 
$7.00 to $10.00 in USA


----------



## digifacmp (Nov 13, 2007)

its EMBIRD


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Embird
Official Web Site of Embird Software Authors


----------



## spiker_man (Jul 1, 2008)

Creative DRAWIngs is easy to learn, includes everything for $799 and also offers a free evaluation edition.

Creative DRAWings® - Where Creative Embroidery Magic Begins | Digitizing, Machine Embroidery, Design, Sewing, Quilting, Patterns


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

As you can see, everyone recommends the software they are familiar with. I do have to disagree with Marsha(nicely of course), that you get what you pay for. I've worked with the 15 grand software and it won't do much more than embird does. While she is right that most single head users do stock designs, some of us rarely use stock designs. 99% of my stuff is custom designed so I digitize a lot. It also depends on how familiar you are with graphics programs. If you can work well in something like coreldraw, most programs are easy to get the basics. Then all you have to learn is push/pull compensation, densities, underlays, shading, etc. Nothing to it Most programs will probably suit your needs, but my biggest recommendation would be to not get caught up in the auto-digitizing hype. You have to learn to do things manually to get good work and any software has a learning curve for that.


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

We own Drawings X3. There are a couple of good things about it. 
1. It comes with Wings modular - great for easy to read printouts of your design, and great for changing sewing order.
2. It comes with Corel Draw. 

Other than that, once in a great while I can get the auto digitizing to work well on a simple graphic (oval, triangle, square, etc) but it's pretty well useless for text and anything graphically interesting. The version we have (the lower cost one) doesn't allow you to change much - and the software autodigitizer (which is a good place to start) isn't exactly intelligent.

On top of that, Corel is not supporting Drawings4 - which tells me that the Wings folks didn't meet Corel's standards either.

By the way - my background is with 27 years in the software industry - semiconductors and graphics. I'm not an unqualified spokesperson.


----------



## EMBCREATIONS (Aug 27, 2007)

*embroidery software cheap*

Hi i have embroidery software that was used with toyota machine i sold the amchine and need to sell the software.
I ahve the CD And the security device.
email me
[email protected]



playinginclay64 said:


> I am trying to find the best and least expensive ($1500 tops) embroidery software. I am not in the embroidery business as I just bought my first sewing machine with embroidery capabilities (singer futura ce250). The gal at the store keeps trying to sell me $2300 viking software, pfaff/floriani/etc software out of my price range. Being that I know nothing about any of these programs how do I compare them to say Corel Drawings x3 Professional package? I just want to find affordable complete packages to do anything I want at home on a smaller scale rather than a large business does. I apologize if I am in the wrong place...thanks.


----------



## playinginclay64 (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks so much. do you this creative drawings yourself? if so how does it do with photos? from real photo to embroidery...is it true to form? thanks again...


----------



## OregonForester (Feb 2, 2008)

rushgraphix said:


> [email protected]
> 
> I would save my money and use this service she is great and cheap in China I bought software and paid $5000 for it what a waste
> trust me send her a design and get a quote just tell her Rush Graphix, ltd reccomended her


Thanks RushGraphix! After fussing with a pattern for an hour and a half, I sent a duplicatre simple jpg to both of your recommendations, and had finished PES files within 4 hours!
Both were of excellent quality, although "slightly" different.
Their service is remarkably fast, and both were of stellar quality.

I learned something here...both of the received patterns were of a much higher quality than I could seem to produce, and both were so inexpensive that I could never have made money on the design if I had done it myself. My customer is happy, and I am delighted!
One more reason why I lurk here a lot!


----------



## shadowzwife (May 5, 2006)

For your futura - you will need to get the autopunch or the hyperfont - made specifically for the Futura - the autopunch will do some basic digitizing. You can of course by the high $ digitizing software but for home use the autopunch/hyperfont should do want you want it to. You can get a ton of free designs on the net. I personally have the futura - but it is nothing but a 1000 paper weight - the quality of embroidery it puts out is nothing compared to other home machines. Good luck with yours


----------



## jvanwest (Jul 3, 2008)

You could also try Generations. It's a great piece of software and runs about $800-900 or so on eBay. It's more sophisticated than most digitizing packages I've seen. You can also check them out at Generations Embroidery. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## reginammp62 (Jul 4, 2008)

Glad to see embroidery people here as well. The two product offerings to compliment each other don't they.
-regina


----------



## reginammp62 (Jul 4, 2008)

I too have a Futura but an older model CE100. I have used Autopunch but also just purchased SewWhat and SewWhat Pro and I'm going to be reading the manual tomorrow 
-regina


----------



## BestBordados+ (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello

Is one of those software Mac OS compatible?

Thanks


----------



## Paints2 (Jun 26, 2008)

It's EMBIRD... and I use it with both my Toyota and my Husqvarna. I prefer it to the more expensive Forte program that I bought with my Toyota. You can get Embird directly from the Embird site, or get it a bit cheaper at the Secrets of Embroidery site... Embird Programs And Tutorials There are also a couple of Yahoo Groups that teach you to use the program. 
Marcia


----------



## thestitchwitch (Apr 2, 2010)

You simply cannot go wrong with Embird. Price, capability, support, ease of use......ALL of it. For under $500.

Why spend $1000+ if it's not necessary?

Having said that---I am NOT a digitizer. I do embroidery with many stock designs and farm out digitizing. I don't have the time to learn currently with my TShirt biz taking off. However, when I bought my FIRST embroidery machine, I knew I needed a program to "tweak" stock designs. Change colors, add text (Font Engine--will take any installed TTF and digitize it for your design), and manipulate designs. (Stock and custom digitized).

Embird does ALL of that, and MORE. I don't even use half of what it's capabilities are. I also have Iconizer, which enables you to view your actual embroidery designs in Windows format. (From "My Computer", etc. Whatever folder they are stored) You will see the actual design. It allows your computer to read the embroidery format you are using. 

I LOVE what Embird allows me to do---and that's not even the Studio portion, that does the digitizing.

Some day, when I have more time, I'd LOVE to learn to digitize. But---for the price and what you get, Embird is the way to go.

Oh..and just FYI--I run on 2 small, "home" sized embroidery machines. A White and a Brother. I don't have the money for the large 6+ needle. (Wish I did, spent it all on screen printing setup. LOL)

I think Embird is perfect for the home embroiderer (sp?), and I know of many professional digitizers that use it as well.

YMMV


----------



## damdesigns (May 24, 2008)

I have to agree with thestitchwitch about Embird. You can't beat the price for what you get, and digitizing with Embird is easier than most expensive programs, and it give you so many features. Also with embird you can view almost any embroidery format file.


----------

